# Hollow Ache R Binkey up next at Dollys Acre! sad news



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Bink hit 145 yesterday and was showing some pre kidding behavior last night 
This will likely be her last freshening... it's #8 for her.
She's not as big as she was last time with her triplets so I hope twins


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Bink's definately in labor... has a string showing and I think a single this time as her udder is not filled as it has with multiples. Ligs are barely there and she's restless.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Can't wait to see pictures! I'm living vicariously through everyone that has kids hitting the ground since my does are a bunch of teases.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Problems... call in to vet. Will update later


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope everything is ok.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty sure the kid is dead... head back and I can't maneuver it up and out  At this point, please pray for my girl


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Liz sending my prayers to you and your girl.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Prayers have been sent, I am so sorry for the difficulty. :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Still praying for all ...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no  So sorry to hear :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Vet was here and even he couldn't get in  He helped me load her and I took her to the office, a 30 minute drive turned into almost an hour due to the awful snowy weather we had this morning, different vet with tiny hands managed to get the head up but worked for an hour because it kept going back 
C Section was not an option so they worked with me and Binkey, had to cut the head off to pull the body, then fished the head out... thing is, this kid was not large by any means  It had been dead a couple days too.
Binkey was given Dex and Banamine at the office, I was advised to get her on Pen and was given 2 doses of Banamine for the next 2 days.
Binkey ate and is standing in her stall quietly.
Lost kid was a buckskin doeling identical to Maggies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh Liz!  I'm so so sorry!  :hug: that is so hard..  prayers that Binkey heals well.. :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I am so sorry. I hope Binkey recovers just fine for you. :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no  So,so sorry liz :hug: What do you think happened?


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that!  Praying Binkey makes a full and quick recovery from her ordeal..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Praying for Binkey ... I am so, so sorry.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh no. I am so sorry. Hope Binkey is ok

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

More prayers for Blinkey.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh, no, Liz. I'm so sorry. Ringwomb, maybe? For some reason, I've heard of a lot of cases this year... I'm so sorry the doeling couldn't be saved, but I'm glad it sounds like Binkey's going to be okay. Sending healing thoughts for a speedy recovery your way.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh no!!! :hug: I'm so sorry about the baby. hope Binkey heals up nicely for you.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh, I'm sorry. That's sad to hear  . Praying with everyone else that things turn out ok for binky and you.
Hugs and good wishes to you during this terrible time.....


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Liz sorry to you lost the kid. I hope your girl continues to heal.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The kid was dead for awhile  And she has no udder, I got less than a cup of colostrum from her last night and when I went out at 6, she refused food and I got just 2 squirts from her  I think that maybe her body knew this kid was dead so she didn't need to produce.
I am going to give her the dose of Banamine sent with me yesterday, she's contracting yet and pushing and no, there is no more kids... vet checked that out.
I hope that once her pain is relieved she starts eating.


----------

